# help!how to get to 2.3 from 2.2



## blazen2000 (Jun 26, 2011)

I got a droid 2 from my cousin about 2 days ago. Im on t-mobile but am looking to update this phone and add a custom rom to sell. I am on 2.3.20a995.verizon.en.us running 2.2. I did the rsdlite to get it that way. I am rooted and got the bootstrap going. I tryed to load the latest liquid droid rom for the droid2 but get stuck on the "M". Do i need to be on gb to get this rom going or any other gb rom if so how do i update it with out being a verizon wireless customer. I am doing everything over wif and pc.


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

butternut


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

*You need gingerbread and here's the link and instructions*









*-Download the file* *http://www.mediafire...kcqmhto7ogyrqm6*
*-Rename it to update.zip*
*-Place it on the root of SD card*
*-Boot into recovery by holding power button + *
*-Choose Update *

*Edit: This is Droid 2 global not Droid 2*


----------



## blazen2000 (Jun 26, 2011)

dnyor93 said:


> *You need gingerbread and here's the link and instructions*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea im on the drod 2 non global but thanks for the help.


----------



## blazen2000 (Jun 26, 2011)

ok i got it updated. I downloaded the update file and renamed it to update.zip but that turned it into update.zip.zip figured it out. erase this thread i dont need it anymore.


----------

